# OC E5200, CEON 2GB 800Mhz, 9400GT 512MB.



## Riplet (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey guys, nice forum you have here. 

So I got this sucker here (550Mhz, 333Mhz on memory and 1375Mhz on shader), an E5200 at 2.5Ghz, set up on this mobo and cooled with Arctic Freezer 7 Pro.

Unfortunately, the PSU I have is a JSP-TECH EzCool Real 300W, which seems to be quite unreliable for overclocking what I have, my question is - would I be able to overclock my current setup well with the current PSU? I take it that the in-built cooler on my GPU, which is said to be really good, and, of course, the Freezer 7 should do the work for cooling my stuff fairly well with some fan control, but what about the power supplement...:4-dontkno

Any suggestions?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

That psu is sucking really bad. I would go for a 650watt or 750watt
corsair psu....


----------

